# Saddle selection



## the_doctor (Dec 27, 2008)

What is a Specialized Saddle is not working for my lady? She has wide sit bones (~150mm).

When she rolls forward towards the drops there is a lot of irritation. 
Does anyone experience this? Anyone have a better saddle pick?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Have her tilt the saddle down a smidge. Mine is tilted down ~5 degrees.


----------



## KensBikes (Feb 6, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Have her tilt the saddle down a smidge. Mine is tilted down ~5 degrees.


I would suggest move the saddle forward. When she tilts forward I think she is rolling forward off of the platforms built in for her sitbones.

Or, she is sliding forward - for this move it forward and raise the nose a little bit.

Problem with tilting the saddle forward is that she might slide forward due to gravity, off of the sitbone platforms.


----------

